# The next iteration of Flex



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Great, so in addition to wandering around apartment complexes trying to find drop offs, we'll soon be wandering around industrial parks trying to find the right loading dock for a pickup.... can hardly wait!

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-test-own-delivery-service-to-rival-fedex-ups

Amazon.com Inc. is experimenting with a new delivery service intended to make more products available for free two-day delivery and relieve overcrowding in its warehouses, according to two people familiar with the plan, which will push the online retailer deeper into functions handled by longtime partners United Parcel Service Inc. and FedEx Corp.

The service began two years ago in India, and Amazon has been slowly marketing it to U.S. merchants in preparation for a national expansion, said the people, who asked not to be identified because the U.S. pilot project is confidential. Amazon is calling the project Seller Flex, one person said. The service began on a trial basis this year in West Coast states with a broader rollout planned in 2018, the people said. Amazon declined to comment.

Amazon will oversee pickup of packages from warehouses of third-party merchants selling goods on Amazon.com and their delivery to customers' homes, the people said -- work that is now often handled by UPS and FedEx. Amazon could still use these couriers for delivery, but the company will decide how a package is sent instead of leaving it up to the seller.

(continues at link)


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Interesting article


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

What makes you believe it's a new iteration of Flex ... I didn't read the Flex program was involved at all ... FLEX seems to be getting flexed out.


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

Yo, resident of Grapevine, Tx. DFW Airport. Got two orders from Prime delivered in last two days. Used to be Joe Smith in his Camry,Sentra etc. Now? 
Not a judgement...just a statement. Everything showing up delivered by 25-35 year old Black Men in identical, new Ford Transit Vans. Amazon logo shirts etc. Talked to guy on 2 person van wednesday that brought delivery to my front door. Me: Flex? Him: Not much anymore. Me: Employee? Him: Shows me logo'ed Amazon shirt. Me: Company truck / van? Him: Nope, we gotta lease it....Sorry Sir, gotta run...have 198 more deliveries in truck.
Are you Shittin' me!!?? How do they (Amazon) get these people to fall for this shit!? You, Me, and Amazon can lie, but the "Math" don't never Lie!
Lease company knows they are going to rag that vehicle out, besides the 52-55K miles a year on the odo. Cha-Ching to lease company. Fuel, Insurance, (Commercial-obscenely expensive) and OOPS! A little thing called a "1099" at years end. When did our Grade Schools quit teaching basic "Arithmetic"?
Update for all you mathematically challenged "dumlennials"...UPS is now advertising for Holiday sub-Contractors with their own vehicles to deliver for them over the Holidays....I am not making this up!! You gonna have to pass a basic 'rithmetic test.....Yeah, I know. The pee test to! Us "Geezers" love you losers!!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Those that work using the vans get a W-2 and not 1099 as they are employees of the subcontractors or of Amazon themselves.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> What makes you believe it's a new iteration of Flex ...


My creative mind and ability to engage in critical thought and analysis.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

jester121 said:


> My creative mind and ability to engage in critical thought and analysis.


Also that Amazon is calling it Seller Flex. Seems like a probable extension of the Amazon Flex program.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Flex89 said:


> Also that Amazon is calling it Seller Flex. Seems like a probable extension of the Amazon Flex program.


A fellow genius! Welcome.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

fxcruiser said:


> Yo, resident of Grapevine, Tx. DFW Airport. Got two orders from Prime delivered in last two days. Used to be Joe Smith in his Camry,Sentra etc. Now?
> Not a judgement...just a statement. Everything showing up delivered by 25-35 year old Black Men in identical, new Ford Transit Vans. Amazon logo shirts etc. Talked to guy on 2 person van wednesday that brought delivery to my front door. Me: Flex? Him: Not much anymore. Me: Employee? Him: Shows me logo'ed Amazon shirt. Me: Company truck / van? Him: Nope, we gotta lease it....Sorry Sir, gotta run...have 198 more deliveries in truck.
> Are you Shittin' me!!?? How do they (Amazon) get these people to fall for this shit!? You, Me, and Amazon can lie, but the "Math" don't never Lie!
> Lease company knows they are going to rag that vehicle out, besides the 52-55K miles a year on the odo. Cha-Ching to lease company. Fuel, Insurance, (Commercial-obscenely expensive) and OOPS! A little thing called a "1099" at years end. When did our Grade Schools quit teaching basic "Arithmetic"?
> Update for all you mathematically challenged "dumlennials"...UPS is now advertising for Holiday sub-Contractors with their own vehicles to deliver for them over the Holidays....I am not making this up!! You gonna have to pass a basic 'rithmetic test.....Yeah, I know. The pee test to! Us "Geezers" love you losers!!


Why is color of the drivers mentioned when it had no bearing on the story? Jealousy? Lol


----------



## MikeUberTYL (Oct 3, 2016)

TBone said:


> Why is color of the drivers mentioned when it had no bearing on the story? Jealousy? Lol


don't mind fxcruiser, he's good for an occasional laugh. He's one of the Dallas trolls.


----------

